# Good or bad idea?



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey,
I have the opportunity to get a puppy sight-unseen but I am not sure if it is a good idea? The parents are both health tested and everything and the breeder told me all about the puppy (after asking me a ton of questions which I thought was great.) He's a 3-month-old long coated puppy. The breeder was referred to me. They are very far away though so I would have to get the puppy without visiting first... I have never done that before and I don't know whether it's a good idea or not?

If I don't get this puppy I'll probably wait a while (possibly a few years) and get a puppy later from another breeder I was considering who is quite a bit closer so I could visit...


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

You gave up on rescuing? I remember you fostered that puppy b/c you said you weren't ready for another dog yet.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm not sure yet, I am still thinking about rescuing, just not sure. I've been debating that for a while now and also trying to decide if I am ready... It's just that when I heard about this puppy it seemed too good to pass up?

The options I'm looking at currently are either get a/this puppy, or just keep fostering and eventually adopt a rescue... If I don't get this puppy I will do the latter and then I would probably get a puppy in the future from the other breeder I've been considering as I mentioned above--which would be after my Golden passes, so hopefully a long time in the future! 
If I did get this puppy I would instead get a rescue in the future so it's basically either a rescue now and a puppy later, or a puppy now and a rescue later...


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

If you post the link to the breeder in the breeder section then you can probably get some advice. If no one has heard of the breeder they will at least be able to give you an opinion based on the pedigrees, etc. I know nothing about buying a dog so I can't help you with this one!


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

When we went to get Emma, she was a rescue sight unseen. Probably one of the best things I've ever done! Goodluck on your choice!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

If someone offered me that choice, I have to say I'd probably bite. The best animals that I've had have been sight unseen!


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Well, I'm pretty sure you mean you haven't even seen a picture of him right? Both my boys were shipped to me, without visiting first. My breeder sent me pictures though.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I committed to a pup that I hadn't seen. I knew the breeder. I wouldn't know anything much about looking at a puppy anyway. Even at 12 weeks, you can't tell too much by looking at them. The eldest, whom I didn't commit to until I met, was 12 weeks when I got her. Ears akimbo, fluffy hair akimbo. Bore little resemblence to the adult dog.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

If you aren't sure if you a puppy or a rescue, I would NOT get the puppy.

If your only concern in not being able to visit. A LOT of folks have puppies AND dogs shipped to them without meeting them first. It just depends on what YOU are comfortable with.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

if you have checked out this breeder and gotten references, etc, that would be helpful. also, is this puppy the last one of a litter? if so, why was it left over?

it really is your decision, just make sure you check into the breeders credibility, etc.

debbie


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I've seen a lot of photos of him and of the parents, just not in person. They are not keeping him because he is cryptorchid, I don't care because I'd be getting him neutered anyway.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Is the breeder going to give you a lowered price because he is a coat AND a crypt.?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Yes they are giving me a very low price due to those factors. 
I do have links to the pedigrees of the parents if anyone would like to take a look.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I want to look


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Sire:
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/514948.html 

Dam:
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/398706.html


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i bought my puppy sight unseen. i put a deposit on him before the parents mated. i saw pictures of the parents on line. our puppy was shipped to us. keep in mind i was dealing with a reputable breeder. would i buy another puppy in the blind, yes i would.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Both my GSD's I said I would take, sight unseen.

BUT I would only do that with a breeder I really really really trusted. And with some kind of known puppy guarantee/paperwork if a problem showed up right away.

Since puppymills are also working over the internet now, the fact you do not get a opportunity to see the parent dogs, or the kennel facility can be a HUGE deal. They may say it's a small set up and healthy dog, but (brace yourself) people can lie!!! 

So you need to go with your gut ALONG with all the background and experience you've been getting from talking to all the other breeders. Many of the better breeders have great websites so you can see the lineage of their dogs, health of their dogs, facility, email/call past puppy owners.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with mrl's advice,,I have taken 3 dogs site unseen,,a rescue aussie, my female aussie and of late, my 5mth old gsd.

I personally, haven't had a problem, and would do it again.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

If anyone is curious you can see photos of the puppy *here* 
I'm still undecided...


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well I personally couldn't say NO to that cutie!!!!
diane


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

> Quote:Both my GSD's I said I would take, sight unseen.
> 
> BUT I would only do that with a breeder I really really really trusted. And with some kind of known puppy guarantee/paperwork if a problem showed up right away.


Ditto this. Naturally, I'd have to believe that the breeder is ethical & knowledgeable. It's also crucial that we understand each other as to what I'm seeking in a dog, what will & will not work in my pack.


----------



## Jolynn (Oct 14, 2008)

hmmm idk


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

idk
















What is the point in communicating in riddles?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote:hmmm idk


I'm guessing that's for 'I don't know' (idk) and not a riddle.

HEY Chicagocanine, did you get the puppy?


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I get it: one person saves 30 seconds of time by avoiding to write out three words and then the "old people" spend 10 times as much trying to figure it out and translate. Very efficient communication.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Please go easy on Jolyn. I think she's a lot younger than a lot of people realize. I know she lives with her parents, but I think she's a young teen. 

Jolyn, it's generally considered good etiquette and manners to only post when you have something useful, helpful, or contributing. If you don't know, you don't have to post that, just don't post.







In threads where you do have helpful advice, please do post. Just take a look around this board to get a feel for the atmosphere and what makes a good, thoughtful, contributing post. Generally, "web abbreviations" like "idk" don't fly too well here, but just about everyone knows what "lol" means.


----------

